# Looking for Geoff Hindmarsh



## docdiesel (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi there new here, Looking for Captain Geoff Hindmarsh whom i sailed with in Everards. He came over to Everards with the take over of Comben Longstaffs in 1980.
Orignaly from the North East, he lived in when i knew him the Penzance area.
We were last in touch in the late 80's his marrage had failed and i think he was moving back up to the North East.
We became good friends and i would like to get back intouch, as i owe him one for getting me home double quick when i had a big problem at home.


----------



## roverman (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to have to tell you that Geoff died from throat cancer a few years ago. He did indeed move back to the North East and was Marine Superintendent with Stephenson Clarke when he passed away and the company was much the worse for it - would be 2003 if memory serves. He lived in Darlington but was a season ticket holder at Hartlepool United.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news
Cheers
Barry


----------



## docdiesel (Aug 25, 2007)

*Geoff*

Hi Roverman
Someone contacted my privetly through this site with this sad news Geoff was one of the best.
I'm curious as how you knew Geoff
Regards dd


----------



## roverman (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there Docdiesel - I was Skipper with Stevie Clarkes for 9 years until 2004. Geoff was indeed a class bloke and the company was, as I say, all the worse for his passing. A more grounded and sensible bloke you couldnt ask for as Marine Super.
Barry


----------



## john lintern (Nov 1, 2013)

i sailed with geoff top man,he was our skipper on various everards vessels rip old mate


----------

